# كتاب الهندسة الكيميائية الأول Perry النسخة الثامنة ...



## مهندس المحبة (29 أبريل 2009)

أقدم لكم كتاب الهندسة الكيميائية الأول :
Perry's Chemical Engineers' Handbook, Eighth Edition 
by: Don W. Green, Robert H. Perry

http://rapidshare.com/files/95259645/P8chenhb07.rar

http://www.filefactory.com/file/af557e/

http://ifile.it/drq5mfs/pce8.zip​
أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء ..........


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (29 أبريل 2009)

شكرا شكرا جزيلا ياوردة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على مرورك ومنور .........


----------



## kalemaro (29 أبريل 2009)

عزيزى مهندس المحبة ارجوا منك ان تقبلنى صديق دائم لسيادتك
واجوا من الله ان يجعل علمك مما ينتفع بهفى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 أبريل 2009)

أهلا وسهلا بك أخي العزيز ومنور الموقع معانا كصديق وأخ عزيز ...........


----------



## سندريلا (30 أبريل 2009)

مجهود رائع ، شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 أبريل 2009)

أهلا وسهلا وشكرا على المرور ..............


----------



## يوسف ودالجزيره (30 أبريل 2009)

لك من آلاف التحايا وفقك الله


----------



## alsane (30 أبريل 2009)

ma sha allah tabarak allah 
jazak allah khyar brother


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 مايو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا فيكم أخواني وشكرا على المرور ...........


----------



## weswes (1 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك:5:


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 مايو 2009)

تسلم وشكرا على المرور ...........


----------



## الإيمان بالله (2 مايو 2009)

ميرسي على الكتاب ......


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنورين ..........


----------



## LIALY (2 مايو 2009)

كما عهدناك دائما بارك الله فيك و رزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 مايو 2009)

أجمعين إن شاء الله أختي العزيزة وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه .........


----------



## ميس الحلوة (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الكتاب المفيد .........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور .................


----------



## اسلام البدوي (6 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يامهندس وبارك الله لك فىمجهودك وكل حياتك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنور .............


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (7 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااا جزيلا اخوي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المرور .........


----------

